# Filter -> Renderingfilter -> Beleuchtungseffekte lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen



## DucTX (12. September 2004)

Hi,

kann mir jemand helfen. Wenn ich auf Filter -> Renderingfilter ->  Beleuchtungseffekte klicke kommt nichts. Vor 5 Minuten ging es noch. Ich brau das für dieses Tutorial: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials147565.html

Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. September 2004)

Hallo,

Dann starte Photoshop nochmal neu und probiere es erneut.
Ansonsten - Hast Du auch den richtigen Relief-Kanal eingestellt?


----------



## DucTX (12. September 2004)

Vielen Dank. Hab Photoshop neugestartet und funktioniert wieder.


----------

